# How many hours is too many on a 2012 Yammy 90?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have thousands of hours on a few merc 4 stokes that get beat to hell in the duck marshes and has only skipped a beat once.

The pee tube in the head got corroded shut. Other than that...flawless

In reality, 580 is only 10% of daylight hours in two years. Use your boat once a weekend for two years and you have that many hours.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I would rather buy a 5 year old motor with 800 hours than a 5 year old motor with 100 hours. As long as its been serviced regularly.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Is 580 hours considered a lot? I mean, that's only 200 hours a year. Doesn't seem like a lot of hours.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

It all comes down to service and care.


----------

